# Bank Statements



## saddened

Hi, I have a question if anyone has encounter this problem..I need to get back bank statements for the past 6 years, my bank wants to charge me $600.00 dollars for this info. Has anyone had to pay to get there statements from the bank??

Thank You!


----------



## Madonna

saddened said:


> Hi, I have a question if anyone has encounter this problem..I need to get back bank statements for the past 6 years, my bank wants to charge me $600.00 dollars for this info. Has anyone had to pay to get there statements from the bank??
> 
> Thank You!


That seems outrageous!! I, luckily, have printed out my statements from the beginning of one of my accounts and the other one, I had kept enough records to figure out the interest I was paid each year going back 6 years. So, no, I haven't tried to get any previous year's statements from my banks. If you're looking for one particular piece of information, like interest paid to you each year, maybe they would charge less? Good luck!


----------



## saddened

Madonna said:


> That seems outrageous!! I, luckily, have printed out my statements from the beginning of one of my accounts and the other one, I had kept enough records to figure out the interest I was paid each year going back 6 years. So, no, I haven't tried to get any previous year's statements from my banks. If you're looking for one particular piece of information, like interest paid to you each year, maybe they would charge less? Good luck!


Thanks Madonna, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bevdeforges

saddened said:


> Hi, I have a question if anyone has encounter this problem..I need to get back bank statements for the past 6 years, my bank wants to charge me $600.00 dollars for this info. Has anyone had to pay to get there statements from the bank??
> 
> Thank You!


If you're getting the back statements primarily for the FBAR forms, I'd try going with a good faith estimate (perhaps rounded up a bit for safety's sake). 

If it's the interest payments you're looking for - don't you have any sort of tax statement used for Canadian taxes that you could work from?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## saddened

Bevdeforges said:


> If you're getting the back statements primarily for the FBAR forms, I'd try going with a good faith estimate (perhaps rounded up a bit for safety's sake).
> 
> If it's the interest payments you're looking for - don't you have any sort of tax statement used for Canadian taxes that you could work from?
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, Thank you for reply. This is for my son that I am asking, he called his bank today to ask for his back statements. When I filed my back taxes they wanted my bank statements, that is why he called his bank. I think he should have some old bank statements somewhere. I had my bank copy off 4 years of my statements and they tried to charge me but didn't.. I have not heard anyone say whether this is normal procedure or not to charge ..I guess most keep a copy of bank statements. Which is a very smart thing to do..Thanks Bev, You are always very helpful..


----------



## Vangrrl

My bank (scotiabank) is supposed to charge between $2-$5 dollars per old statement.

I have most bank statements readily available back to 2007. So opted to only file back to 2007. 

There were a few things I was missing (records for a particular joint account) and my bank officer was willing to look through them online and just quote me the highest balance so that I can report it on FBAR. So I don't have the statements, but I figure if I ever get audited I could pay to get them then.


----------



## Baird68

I called the bank to request the information. I got a very nice lady on the line who was willing to give me the information for each month on three accounts for the past five years for free over the phone. She did this after I told her I couldn't pay the hundreds of dollars if it were sent to me by mail!


----------



## saddened

Baird68 said:


> I called the bank to request the information. I got a very nice lady on the line who was willing to give me the information for each month on three accounts for the past five years for free over the phone. She did this after I told her I couldn't pay the hundreds of dollars if it were sent to me by mail!


Hi Baird68, Wow that is great!! I think if my son told them that he could not afford it maybe they would do the same for him, or either tell them he will have to change banks if they are not willing to help.. Thank you for the reply!!!


----------

